# "I am right and you are wrong"



## strictestsect (Jun 21, 2004)

When discussing Theological themes can you say with certainty that your conclusion is right and their conclusion is wrong? Can someone make that assertion without being branded arrogant? My point is this; what is the use of holding and affirming a particular belief if one is not absolutely sure that he knows that the "truth" that he's affirming is absolutely true? And if he cannot, why then should he even engage in a theological discourse? Can we know truth from scripture to the point to where someone can say "I'm right and your wrong, period"? Is it wrong to make an assertion such as this? 

Will you ever say it? If so, why, and if not, why not?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 21, 2004)

You can be right, and be arrogant.
You can be wrong, and be humble.
You can be wrong, and arrogant.
You can be right, and be humble.

You need to be confident about the truth. Confidence comes from conviction and from thorough study. This is why a preacher is most effective when he preaches from a conviction that what he has to say is God's word for the people that day. He speaks like a prophet of old. God corrected Jeremiah, &quot;Do NOT say, I am a youth! For you shall go to all whom I send you, and whatever I command you, you shall speak&quot; (Jer. 1:7). 

Whether people listen to you or not is partly a matter of their spiritual temperature, your calling, age is a factor to some degree (but &quot;Let no one despise your youth&quot; 1 Tim. 3:12), whether you have [i:402af95541]earned[/i:402af95541] a hearing by demonstrating knowledge coupled with humility, etc.

Don't ever say &quot;you're wrong&quot; without some reason you can clearly articulate (even if this person won't listen to it). You can also say &quot;you're wrong&quot; in less confrontational ways, like &quot;your view contradicts Scripture in these X places,&quot; or &quot;It doesn't sound to me like you've adequately addressed the serious errors your interpretation raises.&quot; 

Some people need to be flatly told off. Paul confronted Peter &quot;to his face&quot; in public. But if you are going to be confrontational, whether in private or in public, be prepared to end that conversation right then. That is potentially the last straw. If its clear they won't reason together with you, and you aren't budging, don't prolong foolish argumentation. &quot;Reject a divisive man after the first and second admonition&quot; (Tit. 3:9-10). These people will split a chuch.

Don't be afraid to walk away from an argument. [b:402af95541]You[/b:402af95541] can't convince people of spiritual truth. Only the Holy Spirit can (not just of saving truth but of additional truth; 1 Cor 2:11-14; 4:7; 8:2). If you've spoken and defended the truth, you've done your job. Let what you've declared have time to sink in, letting the Spirit do his silent, secret work. Don't overthrow the good you've done by pointless wrangling. You may find that he, or bystanders, have a raised estimation of you by seeing your patience, self-restraint, command of the Scriptures, godly character, etc. You can &quot;win&quot; by losing sometimes.

Well, that's more than :wr50: worth. Hope its helpful.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jun 21, 2004)

I think with all the doctrinal error in the Church today we must be certain what we believe. If we are certain, people will probably see you as arrogant, but that is not always the truth though, is it? I believe that the doctrines of Grace are very humbling yet we are certain that is what scripture teaches, therefore people will see our stance as being arrogant. Today it is not popular to hold to traditional Christianity, popular Christianity is what ever is new and exciting, but if we take a stand against it we are narrow and bigoted. 

2Ti 2:23But foolish and unlearned questions avoid, knowing that they do gender strifes.

2Ti 2:24 And the servant of the Lord must not strive; but be gentle unto all men, apt to teach, patient,

2Ti 2:25 In meekness instructing those that oppose themselves; if God peradventure will give them repentance to the acknowledging of the truth;

2Ti 2:26 And that they may recover themselves out of the snare of the devil, who are taken captive by him at his will.


----------



## JohnV (Jun 21, 2004)

This is one of those self-contradicting arguments, or schemes rather, used to silence truth. Oh, if I had a nickel for every time I was told, &quot;You always think you're right.&quot; I've learned to answer, &quot;I never try to believe what I don't believe.&quot; I have added, from time to time, &quot;You mean that you never believe to be true what you believe? Can I ask you what you believe, then?&quot; I exaggerate, of course, but you get the point. It's a very close relative to &quot;There is no such thing as absolute truth. If it is arrogant to think you are right, then it is down-right foolish to believe anything you believe. And is that what is being suggested? 

But it is a very true assessment all the same. In the objectioners eyes, personal convictions of beliefs is all there is, there is no truth that he can hold to without doubt. Doubt is part of his system. So much so that it seems the height of arrogance to him to think of yourself as more right than someone else. Of course, he will overlook that he has to stand on that very platform to accuse you of what he is exactly doing at that particular time, thinking to be right.

In the end, it is a ploy, and nothing more. Answer to the need for truth, not to denial of it. Do not, as I suggested above, return kind for kind. Do not become part of the modern &quot;no such thing as truth&quot; trend. Just don't acknowledge it, unless there is an opening to minister to the objector. There are a few that I have never heard if from again, once they realized what they said.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 21, 2004)

It's not the the fact that we hold to truth but the manner by which we do it that has the biggest effect in my experience. The truth is offensive enough without having to beat people over the head with it. But if we are calm, self-controled, loving and respectful of our brothers in all our conversation and life, this will testify to the truth we believe. And of course the age old question I like to ask them in a serious but freindly tone is &quot;well, what about this Scripture? And this Scripture? And this Scripture?&quot; Eventually they run out of steam and/or they will change the subject. But at least you have implanted the Word in their minds.


----------

